# Freenet - Datenschutz



## JSchmiddi (4 April 2005)

Hallo.

wie lange wird bei Freenet eigentlich meine IP gespeichert 
(SurfEasy-Tarif, Modem)? 
Ich meine nicht die Einzelverbindungsnachweise, die bleiben ja 6 Monate, ich meinte die IP.
Habe jetzt schon öfters davon gehört,dass Freenet bei DSL gar nicht und bei 
"By call"- Tarifen 48 Stunden die IP speichert, dies waren jedoch alles ältere Angaben.

P.S. Können die ohne IP Speicherung überhaupt abrechnen? Und: Was sagen die der Polizei, wenn die mit einer IP zu Freenet kommen und die Adresse verlangen? Heutzutage wird einem ja bei jeder verschärften diskussion in öffentlichen Foren gleich mit Beleidigungsklagen gedroht...

Gruß, 
Dr Josef Schmidt.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

Das mit den zwei Tagen stimmt wahrscheinlich. Bis jemand zur Polizei geht und dann dort Ermittlungen aufgenommen werden, ist die IP i. d. R. schon verloren.


----------

